# Are you ADDICTED to taking photos of your horses like me!



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I love to take photos of my horses all the time or any chance i get. I have taken some amazing pics and caught the souls of my horses in just there natural ways or even silly things they do. Are there any other horse people out there who enjoy photography as much as i do and having your own horses as your subjects! I am an amateur photographer and would love to start taking professional ones someday. It is a passion of mine and have been told by alot of people i nave an eye for it. Would love to maybe see some wonderful photos of your horses or give advice...anything photography welcomed!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you figure out how to post pictures you have some pretty pictures you should post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

No i haven't...lol


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

well Panda we will have to show you huh peppy

I have to leave now to pick up my new gelding I will pos pictures when I get back OK


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes! Most definately, be safe on your travels to and back!I can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I have so many on my pc/external drive and alot on facebook...i would love to share some of my photos....


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

My favorite ones are of my horses eyes/face..it seems to show their souls just how beautiful and majestic they are


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I also really love my silhouette photos of my horses because those were the hardest to get but so beautiful when i finally got to see them on my pc...was very proud of them....of course Kota had to be my main subject...lol


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok i see a little square thing with a mountain on it in the reply box but it says url...mine are on my phone and fb that i can get to right now...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, i am terrible! I remember a few years back when i worked on a breeding farm i carried by little camera with me everywhere. Even when we were working with the horses, catching them, riding, anything, i always had it in one hand lol Got pretty good at doing things one-handed!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha you sound like me! I have 3 cameras...always have one in glovebox...in console and my cheapy fuji digital zoom in its case on backseat and when its really cold i put all of them in my zippered bag on front door so i do not forget them....i usually take about 300/400 pics when i take photos of mine or old barns around where my guys are...i is surprising when you see something and would love to take a photo and don't have your dang camera with ya! Now i have my cell phone as well...lol Please feel free to post some of your photos!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I have realized that as well Lil i can take photos with one hand...funny you mention that...lol my husband laughs at me we will be driving down the road and i will shout stop! He knows i found a photo target..hehe...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a small farm and like to take pictures of all my critters and gardens.
But, I'll never, and I mean _never _fess up to the fact that I have waaaay more pictures of them than I do of my child.
Nope. Not me.  





http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb114_ZNxpt1418TUS&utm_id=7922


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

My husband and i cannot have children so our 4 legged furbabies are ours but sadly we have moreof them than us after almost 12 yrs of marriage...feb 26th will be 12 yrs...so i know the feeling or my husband is in most of my cat/dog ones...lol i am always behind the lens...hehe


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

You should post some pics! I love nature in general and will be driving down the road and see something that catches my eye. I will take photos of old barns another of my fava as well as sunsets or sunrises....we have the most beautiful here in ND....and where my barn is it has the tree break but at sunset just is breathtaking watching the sun go down in the sky through the trees or seeing the moon out. I take alot of the barns on the property as well..from just an old fence post to flowers that grow....i have an old wagon in front at the entrance to the barn with some big rocks..i just love it ...as soon as i can figure out how to post pics to my thread i will post some...but feel free to post anything you like i am like you i love all kinds of photos but my animals (horses-dogs-cats) are my fav of all time...


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Well i am going to go for awhile and see my barn babies...have to warm the corn oil for my TB Sip and get the beet pulp/alfalfa started with hot water so by the time i get to the barn it will be soft enough for me to mash as i put it in everyone's feed bowl...if i am able to take some photos i will try to post them...or try to....haven't figured that one out yet...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a gardening thread from over in the farm section.
First few pages are mostly veggies and gardens, then about page 7 the flower pics get started, and after it is mixed veggies, flowers, and some of the drought issues we had. It's easy to skim the pages to look at the pics.
http://www.horseforum.com/farm-forum/how-does-your-garden-grow-127704/

We also have a chicken one full of beautiful pics of poultry of all kinds.
http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/

Oh, I almost forgot... this one is full of great donkey or mule photos.
http://www.horseforum.com/other-equines/lets-see-those-long-ears-147471/


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg i loved the photos...is the big red rooster a rhode island red?
I love the garden photos i so want to grow a garden...
And tiny Olen are just dang cute....i love it..


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting the photos i love to see peoples animals..house and farms...just love nature things nothing more beautiful...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I too love to take pics, not just of horses but lots of things. Here's a few of my favorite pics of "my" horse friends. Bonnie is the cremello, Cheyenne is the older pally paint, and Tequila is the younger pally paint. Bonnie is their mother. Here's the link to my non animal photo thread: http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/some-my-non-animal-photos-pic-108053/

Bonnie.









My favorite pic of Bonnie.









Cheyenne.









Cheyenne and Tequila.









Tequila.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh wow Bonnie looks like my QH/Lippizzaner filly...all of them are beautiful...i want them Please! Hehe hubby would kill me i think...lol thank you for posting those i will go look at the other ones now had to comment on the horses first..hehe


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My non horsey friends probably aren't impressed on my FB,good thing most of them are equine addicts like myself:lol:. I have quite alot of photos,but almost all are horse related,with a few of dog & cats for variety:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

SouthernPanda said:


> Oh wow Bonnie looks like my QH/Lippizzaner filly...all of them are beautiful...i want them Please! Hehe hubby would kill me i think...lol thank you for posting those i will go look at the other ones now had to comment on the horses first..hehe


 Thanks!! Lol sorry I already had to part with 4 horses so I couldn't bare letting anymore go. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Well Painted i am the same way and hey feel free to post away...i did this thread for that reason..to share our horses photos and other with other horsie people!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I have 8 myself and if i could figure out out to get them off my fb i would share...lol


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Oops meant i have 8 horses and tons of photos on fb...lol not sure how to get them off to post on here...:-(


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow! Horse loving i just love the pictures and they are just breathtaking...i love lillies...roses...butterflies and my fav are clouds/sky and sunsets...i am going to be embarrassed to post mine now they are nothing close to these you definately a professional..im just an amateur  i use a cheapy Fuji Finepix digital camera...my cell phone..cybershot camera (my gift on my wish list for bday/christmas this year is a nice camera w/multiple lens and a telescope i can hook up to my notebook to save the things i see and turn them into photos then save them to it...thank you so very much for sharing...just gorgeous...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Your very welcome!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is the newest guy Doc aka Chunky monkey.








If you look closely gou can see his mustache 









I will get more pics today.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I upload my pics to photo bucket then copy and past here. Easy peazy &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I am very addicted to taking pictures of my horses, and would probably get kicked off the forum if I ever find the time to learn how to attach them on here! Ha Ha I will someday, but promise to show restraint and discipline- for now, I simply change my avatar with the seasons


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> I upload my pics to photo bucket then copy and past here. Easy peazy ��


Yes panda that's what you should do it makes it sooo easy!
Jackpot

























Jet

























Joy

















Pepper


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful peppy. Btw we Ned to add ea bother on fb you and panda too


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> Beautiful peppy. Btw we Ned to add ea bother on fb you and panda too


Thanks! I also sent you a PM


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh Critter he is a handsome boy!..yes you can see the mustache...hehe!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok let me try that...lol


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Panda, when you are in the Reply to Post area, scroll down and you will see the Additional Options area with a Manage Attachments button.

Click that and there will be a box where you can upload your pictures. There are size restrictions so be sure they are sized appropriately.

You can load several at a time, and when you are done, click the load attachment box closed. Preview the post if you wish and make any edits you wish, then you can hit submit reply.

There are more options, but that will get you started as you are learning your way around.

As mentioned above, copy and paste does work sometimes but some things won't paste over. Don't worry either, we've all made mistakes while learning to post pics.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok thank you Lockwood, Critter and Penny! I will try to post some photos as soon as i get hubby breakfast! Making him a sausage, egg and grilled onions, peppers burrito with country potato hash and good cup of strong coffee! He is studying for Master Sergeant feb.13th so i am making him a good filling breakfast to start his day of studying again... but as soon as i can i will post some photos ....


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Or attempt to :-/


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

More doc pictures hehehehe 


















Wide load chunky monkey

























He's so handsome with his mustache hehe









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No I wish! I love my horse but I get caught up in spending the entire day with him and forget to take pictures. I'm not sure why... but oh well!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm....Seems to me, there was a distinct promise made to take tons of "Sky Reunion" photos! I've been waiting....


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't feel bad i go out and my whole purpose is to take photos i get started doing something else and by the time i remember well it is dark or almost there...lol


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have got some really good pictures of all of my horses. I can't help but wonder if I am headed into the wrong area of Equine! Personally I just use a sony crappy little camera that I got for Christmas but it does the job. I have... probably around 500 pictures or more just of these four. That is not including the pictues I use to have before my computer died and I lost all of them

Ladybug, she is a 19 year old mare and I've had her for 12 years. (2)















Lena, she is 15 year old mare, Phoenix's mom, and I've had had had her for almost 2 years. (2)















Okie, he is a 2 year old gelding and I've had him for 7 months but known him longer. (2)
















Phoenix, stud colt whose birthday is tomorrow and he turns a year old and I've had him since birth. He is probably the most photogenic and popular of all of my horses so I can't get enough good pictures of him. (4)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> Hmm....Seems to me, there was a distinct promise made to take tons of "Sky Reunion" photos! I've been waiting....


I have! They are on my thread and on my FB!!!! I did try harder this time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SouthernPanda said:


> Don't feel bad i go out and my whole purpose is to take photos i get started doing something else and by the time i remember well it is dark or almost there...lol


Me too! Many times my camera is right around my neck or in my hand.. but it never turns on!! So frustrating! Makes me want to hire someone to follow me and take photos.. haha!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I have got some really good pictures of all of my horses. I can't help but wonder if I am headed into the wrong area of Equine! Personally I just use a sony crappy little camera that I got for Christmas but it does the job. I have... probably around 500 pictures or more just of these four. That is not including the pictues I use to have before my computer died and I lost all of them
> 
> Ladybug, she is a 19 year old mare and I've had her for 12 years. (2)
> View attachment 129171
> ...


Beautiful horses! Phoenix is a precious little sweetie!!! He and I will be sharing a birthday


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh wow what gorgeous horses! I love the paint wow how beautiful blue eyes like my boy Blue and girl Kee-va...thank you for sharing


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Hmm....Seems to me, there was a distinct promise made to take tons of "Sky Reunion" photos! I've been waiting....


Me too!!! I love sky
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you! I can't get enough of that boy. Oh, I also love taking pictures of them being natrual, like grazing, drinking, playing, bucking. Unfortuate my gelding comes running when he sees the camera and thinks it is food. Though my camera isn't that great for action shots unless I get lucky...

For example...









Here is a luck shot.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I am like you and when i try to take pics mine want up close to the camera lens. lol love the photos....


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

SouthernPanda said:


> I am like you and when i try to take pics mine want up close to the camera lens. lol love the photos....


Exactly! A little to cose when you are tryng to take pictures.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a bunch of pictures i took and edited some lol I'm also obsessed with taking pictures of my boys :lol:


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

two more d:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Critter sitter said:


> Me too!!! I love sky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/best-days-sky-108650/#post1870272

Start there and work to more recent. There are lots!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have so many pics of my horses since i got my new camera. OMG i'm so camera happy at times i worry myself!!! My computer has so many files of horse pics, i have a flash drive almost completely full of horsey pics, i have 4 albums on FB of horse pics!!! I can't help myself!!! ;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I guess I'm not so bad at forgetting then... I have 3 gigs of Sky pics.. and 6 horse albums on my FB.

But I am still bad at taking them!! Seriously the camera is LITERALLY in my hand and no pictures come about.. lol.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Elizabeth i am like that...i have 96 + albums on fb and most are horse related plus an 80 gig external hard drive that is about 30% all horse/animal photos...i just posted some more photos today on FB and a video i took 200 pics/25 videos today...was an awesome day!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I am always snapping photos of my boy... here's one from the other day. It was sunset after a gymkhana (his first! he's previously a WP horse turned competitive trail/endurance/fun all-around with me). We turned Jax (my boy-- the bay) and his buddy loose in an arena before loading the trailer and Jax really strutted his stuff! There's a few of us trotting poles, too. In case you didn't notice, he's an ay-rab. :wink: My first horse, 10 years old, stud muffin wanna-be!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Existenial he is gorgeous! How old is he? I was finally able to get a video of my girl Kee-va strutting her stuff...she is lipizzaner/qh but man has she got her strut down...just wish i could get some videos of her actually pretty and clean...as i have found out she is a cremello with crystal blue eyes...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are a few of my latest ones. I seem to get the best ones after i feed them LOL!! :lol: Of course i was playing with the settings on the camera LOL, and took a few shots in black and white. :wink:


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful i love the photos..your cremello looks like my Kee-va...wonderful pics thank you for sharing


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

SouthernPanda said:


> Beautiful i love the photos..your cremello looks like my Kee-va...wonderful pics thank you for sharing


Cremello?? You mean my old gelding Shadow? No, he's a really really really grayed out Appaloosa. His speckles don't come out until summer! :wink: And your welcome! I love sharing pics of my equine family!!


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Your very Welcome! Ah ok he looks almost yellowish...all of yours are gorgeous.....i have an album of some of my horses...feel free to take a gander...i have alot more i want to post from yesterday and taking more today...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

SouthernPanda said:


> Your very Welcome! Ah ok he looks almost yellowish...all of yours are gorgeous.....i have an album of some of my horses...feel free to take a gander...i have alot more i want to post from yesterday and taking more today...


LOL it's cool, and yeah he has a yellow tint because i swear he's trying to change colors. :wink: :lol: I most definitely will!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I'm obsessed with taking pictures of mine too. I have 13 horses of my own and, just yesterday, I took 119 pictures of my new filly LOL.

And, just for grins and giggles, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

At least to be a light colored horse he is really clean...mine are dirty birds...lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it helps when you only see mud about once every 6 months...at _least_ LOL.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh SMRobs i wish i didn't see slushy snow or mud...would be a dream...but being in ND its 7-8 months of winter with the chance of 4-5 months of spring/summer/fall combined....lol and when it it hot..oh lordy is it hot...lol...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Equine photography is definitely magic. I think it's something that's hard to stay away from when you have a true passion for horses.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes i must agree My2Geldings! We take 200 photos and out of those maybe 50 are good but it's thos pics we get that show just how majestic and wonderful our horses are...i love to take photos of mine showing their face/eyes and to do videos of them doing what horses do "run"...when i look into a horses eyes it is a glimpse of its soul!


----------

